# Weed ID (again)



## RadTherapist1

Good morning lawn care fam. My Bermuda lawn has gone dormant and the weeds are making themselves apparent plain as day. A week or so ago I sprayed some spectracide concentrate that was labeled for crabgrass as well as many others, but it doesn't seem to be having any affect. I don't know if I misidentified the weed or if I was too weak on the herbicide. These are some pictures of the weeds







Close up and far away. Thank you in advance for the help.


----------



## Ware

RadTherapist1 said:


> Good morning lawn care fam. My Bermuda lawn has gone dormant and the weeds are making themselves apparent…


Moved to Weed Identification.


----------



## Amoo316

I'm terrible at weed ID, but that close up looks like St Aug to me. I can't imagine it would wait until after Bermuda to go dormant, but I've never had it in a cold weather climate, only when I lived in South FL.


----------



## Gramen

I am unable to open the image files? Any idea why?


----------



## robbybobby

Amoo316 said:


> I'm terrible at weed ID, but that close up looks like St Aug to me. I can't imagine it would wait until after Bermuda to go dormant, but I've never had it in a cold weather climate, only when I lived in South FL.


In agreeance here. That looks like St. Aug to me as well.


----------



## ionicatoms

The leaf tip looks too sharp to be St Aug.

Pull up a sample and check for stolons/rhizomes.


----------



## marvinljohn

I agree, it looks just like St. Augustine to me.


----------



## 2L8

A grass that is already growing strongly here now and has similar light green leaves is Dactylis glomerata (orcardgrass). But the climate zone here is quite different from yours.

Identification characteristics for orchardgrass: matted, light green leaf blades, sometimes transversely wavy, hairless. Leaf base folded, flattened. Ligules relatively long, acuminate and often fringed. No leaf auricles. No stolons or rhizomes.


----------

